# hello from Belgium



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi, I am Ronny from Belgium and first I am sorry for my crappy English but it is not my first language. 

Here in Belgium, Halloween is not a big thing and in the past we only did some small decorations indoors for the kids.

But since januari 2011 we are living in our own house with a garden and for a unknown reason I felt like decorating the outside, making me the first one ever in the street and surroundings to do this.

We even got in the newspaper 
I have build some things my self like the tombstones, corpse, pumpkins, sign, and flying ghost.

We have gotten a lot of reactions (good and bad) and this year I am realy going all out and make a complete grave yeard theme with licht, smoke and sound.

Here is a link to past year:
2011 Halloween - Noben pictures by Noben - Photobucket

Happy haunting :jol:

Ronny


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum Ronny!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Roadkill_be! Nice pictures of your haunt! You'll find you have alot in common with people here.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Roadkill!

Your English skills are better than most people who write it. Nothing to worry about. The people here are very talented and helpful.

Your pictures are great!


----------



## gunther (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Ronny, welcome here and greetings also from Belgium ;-)

I've beeing decorating my yard for several years now, but i have a feeling that halloween is going to past out here in Belgium 

Greetings en tot ziens wie weet


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Very nice job on your display!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, roadkill


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to see the Halloween sprite spreading to Belgium.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard Ronny!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Great pictures of you haunt!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hey Great Job! First welcome and how super it is to be the first in your neighborhood to decorate outside and also get into the local newspaper. Don't be discouraged to much cause you will always get someone who won't like what your doing because no one else has ever done it before. So keep up the good work!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

If you notice differences in decorations in Belgium compared with what you see on US sites, please share. I am curious about what Belgian fears are, if not the usual suspects here.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Welcome Ronny, I'll be curious to hear more about how Halloween/all hallo's eve is celebrated in Belgium. 
Will you offer treats to kids who trick or treat/come door to door in costume?
The holiday seems to be gaining fans all over the world.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome Ronny! Halloween isn't BIG here in Australia either but I have a lot of fun building props and having a party to scare my friends!!!! Good luck for this year. Nice work with your props so far.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

welcome


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow tnx for all the welcomes  

Halloween is almost non existing here, more and more people are decorating indoors but outdoors is almost not done exept a few pumpkins here and there.

In my town I am the only one doing it so we get a lot of reactions.

It is very hard to get some good props here and i would need to get them from the internet but since I am a scale modeler I decided to use my modeling skills for making props, and until now I am happy with it.

This year I am planning on doing a halloween bbq for my friends and neighbours, and inviting the kids and giving some candy.

What some towns do is some sort of haunt in local forrests and this is a group walk where they tell a haunt story and try to scare the people.
I am planning to contact the local representitive and try if the are willing to include are garden in the local haunt.

Today I started my first project for 2012, a bleeding tombstone  the base is done and rough chape of the tombstone also, tomorrow is detailing time.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Hey there and welcome!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Welkom op dit forum, Roadkill! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greeting and welcome Ronny. Your skills has a model maker should work well for prop building.
Here is a link to some how-to's.

http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

